# Party drugs (GHB?)



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey , was wondering if any of you used GHB for a party?

What are your favorite party drugs if you are using any?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, missus takes it when we go out clubbing along with the sniff and Mandy etc, she doesn't drink with it of course.

I take it to knock me out, I've been drinking and on the sniff all day so 1ml will do it, will be doing it shortly. :lol:


----------

